# karnataka vs TamilNadu



## the.kaushik (Feb 5, 2007)

friends whats ur opinion.. Karnataka and Tamilnadu is fighting for water.They are forgetting we re Indian.Other countries might be laughing to this situation na! This is Ridiculous.
Friends ur opinion are invited!

for details: *www.ibnlive.com/news/karnataka-tamil-nadu-on-alert-ahead-of-water-verdict/top/32761-3.html


----------



## ilugd (Feb 5, 2007)

why should other countries laugh? They have their own problems. Tamil Nadu and Karnataka have smaller problems. Look at Assamese and Biharis. Or the Karbis and the neighbors. When we live with neighbors of a different culture whom we don't relate to, there are bound to be problems.


----------



## peace_loving_guy (Feb 5, 2007)

what's new in their fight... delhi haryana fighting for water for a long time.. Delhi UP fighting for buses over a long period of time....


----------



## ilugd (Feb 5, 2007)

^^^
agreed
__________
You really wanna fight, lets discuss who are better, keralites or tamilians. (I am a tamilian by the way and so you know who i will fight for.   )

(Disclaimer: Just 'coz this is fight club. I am not a racist. - Christ! I really am scared shitless enough to need to put a disclaimer on a geek forum)


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 5, 2007)

How does an internal fight between two states undermine India. Lack or availability of water is a major issue, fighting over it isn't a silly thing. Delhi and UP have been arguing over power and Yamuna water pollution for a long time. Such fights occur in other countries and even in US.


----------



## pauljose (Feb 5, 2007)

And the verdict is out. TN gets more water now. Ppl in Karnataka will have to suffer. am sure there are gonna b riots around. ppl in karnataka. look out.


----------



## anandk (Feb 5, 2007)

remember i said it first here : 

*the future wars will be fought over fresh water !*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 6, 2007)

protests are already on... but this seems more of political motivation! thats bad!!!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 6, 2007)

I was telling my mum today. This people especially tamil people are <snip> for all the things. Tamil Nadu is not just fighting with karnataka. They are also fighting with kerala to increase the water flow in dam to increase the level when kerala people said that if the dam is overflow the dam will be cracked and millions of kerala people will die. Tamil government let that be. They just want the water. 

I just wonder if this people are human beings or they have demons inside them. It is not about being indians it is about we are human beings we all have same blood.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 6, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I was telling my mum today. This people especially tamil people are <snip> for all the things. Tamil Nadu is not just fighting with karnataka. They are also fighting with kerala to increase the water flow in dam to increase the level when kerala people said that if the dam is overflow the dam will be cracked and millions of kerala people will die. Tamil government let that be. They just want the water.
> 
> I just wonder if this people are human beings or they have demons inside them. It is not about being indians it is about we are human beings we all have same blood.


u re right.. politics is the root of all these


----------



## goobimama (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, Karnataka is planning on putting up a dam on the Mhadei river, effectively blocking out water source to Goa...


----------



## faraaz (Feb 6, 2007)

Give with one hand, take with another...


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 6, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I was telling my mum today. This people especially tamil people are <snip> for all the things. Tamil Nadu is not just fighting with karnataka. They are also fighting with kerala to increase the water flow in dam to increase the level when kerala people said that if the dam is overflow the dam will be cracked and millions of kerala people will die. Tamil government let that be. They just want the water.
> 
> I just wonder if this people are human beings or they have demons inside them. It is not about being indians it is about we are human beings we all have same blood.


I'm astonished..!! How can you say that tamil people are greedy and demons..!! That was uncalled for... Just because it originates in karnataka, it doesn't mean that the entire cauvery belongs to it.. And no one is taking the decision here. This recommendation has been made by the tribunal appointed by the Supreme court. If karnataka does not accept the verdict of the Supreme Court, then whose word is it going to accept..?? It'll not take too long for TN to retaliate in the same manner... Most of the power supply to the southern states comes from Neyveli in TN.. Think twice before you post rubbish..


----------



## mail2and (Feb 6, 2007)

@thunderbird.117- That language is seriously uncalled for.


----------



## gdatuk (Feb 7, 2007)

thunderbird this is especially for u. read the below information. And pl remember that you have a great tool called internet. Search for information before you express your emotions.



> The Cauvery river originates in the Brahmagiri ranges of Kodagu district flows through large parts of Karnataka and Tamil Nadu and also some parts of Kerala and Pondicherry.
> 
> No attempt was made to utilise its waters for irrigation until 1883 when the Diwan of the princely state of Mysore launched a scheme. His primary aim was to increase the revenue to the King's coffers. The Diwan's move was resented by the Madras presidency under the British Raj. Thus began the Cauvery dispute which is yet to be solved.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 8, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> I'm astonished..!! How can you say that tamil people are greedy and demons..!! That was uncalled for... Just because it originates in karnataka, it doesn't mean that the entire cauvery belongs to it.. And no one is taking the decision here. This recommendation has been made by the tribunal appointed by the Supreme court. If karnataka does not accept the verdict of the Supreme Court, then whose word is it going to accept..?? It'll not take too long for TN to retaliate in the same manner... Most of the power supply to the southern states comes from Neyveli in TN.. Think twice before you post rubbish..



I agree with prasad....

Dont blindly point tamil people like this...
It is karnataka people who make revolts n attack tamil people living there ...
In the past no one might have heard that in TN tamil people attacked other state people for these type of things...
It is those karnataka people who goes firing are demons.. (Those who do stone throwing....)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 9, 2007)

wudn't it be better if we speak something sensible?? this thread is going nowhere. just worsening things at this forum. we are no one to decide on the outcome, neither on who is rite and who is wrong. if we are not happy wid the decision we can file a petition or participate is peaceful march... but in physical world. just pin-pointing one another, saying someone is demon someone attacks etc. will only create hatred among ourselves. let the govts. and the courts do the deciding thing. we'll extend our support to whatever we think is correct, but defintitely not start a war in an online forum like this!


----------



## ilugd (Feb 9, 2007)

hey chill it infrared. This IS the fight club- to let off steam!! Maybe it is not tech, but a few posts like this doesn't hurt. It is better than fighting over caste or color. It shouldn't just go to that. Tamil Nadu or Karnataka or whatever, who the hell cares!! I am a tamil in Delhi, my roommate is a keralite, my friend's wife is from Karnataka. Frankly I don't give a damn. But still is it is interesting to see how people react.


----------



## freebird (Feb 9, 2007)

**

I feel kannadiga vs tamil war(not a real war,hidden mostly) is running for a very long time;even before the kavery water hmm...,if u travel in Bangalore in a taxi or auto-these ppl are cursing poor tamils for all the unnecessary things.Indian citizens,i suppose can move to any part of the country and live there,exceptions may be kashmir.but in Bangalore,majority of kannadiga's are against tamils and may be in kerla also-t*his is my personal view. *each kid is taught a hate message for tamils as if they are inferior or there color is more blackier than kannadigas.why?this is silly.make Bangalore a real cosmopolitan City rather killing and rioting for the blood of a fellow state people.Even Sardarji's and Malyali's seems to be on most parts of the country and there is no hullabaloo on them.but poor tamils.tamilnadu is having water problem in real time.barren,less fertile lands,no greens any where.people are standing in long queues for water,poverty @ maximum.this made Tamilians to venture into other parts of the country and karnataka too.let them live.dont be arrogant.


----------



## ilugd (Feb 9, 2007)

ha! thats funny freebird. I understand that you are tamil. Let me tell you, I am tamil too. I have lived in North India for my entire life except for 5 years in Tamil Nadu. I agree that neighboring states have a prejudices against Tamils. But I think that even if a fair Tamil Brahmin advertised that he is a Tamil, they would hate him. It is rather a matter of mentality. And you would agree that south indians are more culturally rigid. So long held mental blocks continue to foster displeasure. 

As for me, most of my acquaintances do not even know I am from Tamil Nadu, and as I said in my previous post, don't care. It is more a matter of society changing its attitude. This is just a symptom by the way, this problem is manifested in quite a variety of ways over there. Ever tried talking to a girl on the bus in southern districts of tamilnadu and kerala. Though the girl might know you, (infact i travelled with my sister once) the public will nearly lynch you. (It nearly happened to me then) But it was in a small town (Alangulam, in case anyone knows) but it basically shows the conservative and closed fist mentality. Same problem, i hear in Kerala and Karnataka.


----------



## freebird (Feb 10, 2007)

*Thambi! Naan Tamil  Ille!*

am not a tamil for that matter not a kannadiga.let my anonymity remains.but i stayed in both these(karnatak and TN) states and knows their mentalities very well.I think tamils are poorer people.both financially and living status.kannadigas are better in their income and available infrastructure.Tamilians also have some problem.they cant  easily let themself acquainted to some other languages/regions.that was probably bcoz of less sanskrit content in tamil LANG.]


----------



## ilugd (Feb 10, 2007)

strike batches?? could you clarify that?


----------



## ilugd (Feb 10, 2007)

Ah! and what has that got to do with color or anything. I don't thing what you said has any relevancy to the topic being discussed.

TN southern districts or northern districts, I haven't found much difference amongst them. And yes, you are right, I am from Tirunelveli (I like Halwa by the way, in case anyone understands it). But what is your point? That people from southern districts are more open minded or tolerant? I said I was open minded, didn't I? Or is it that we are dark skinned, filthily poor and illiterate?
<smoke comes out of ear and nostrils>


----------



## freebird (Feb 10, 2007)

^^ that said;not a single intention of hurting any 1!;sorry yaar!i went off topic.let's continue...


----------



## ilugd (Feb 10, 2007)

i didn't mind. But did you notice that it is only us 2 who are slugging it out? Seems noone else is interested.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 15, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> I'm astonished..!! How can you say that tamil people are greedy and demons..!! That was uncalled for... Just because it originates in karnataka, it doesn't mean that the entire cauvery belongs to it.. And no one is taking the decision here. This recommendation has been made by the tribunal appointed by the Supreme court. If karnataka does not accept the verdict of the Supreme Court, then whose word is it going to accept..?? It'll not take too long for TN to retaliate in the same manner... Most of the power supply to the southern states comes from Neyveli in TN.. Think twice before you post rubbish..



 Thank you calling my post rubbish. It you who speak rubbish. Has if the kannadigas are going to listen what supreme court says. Bangalore has 510 cores on monday bundh. It is kannadiga farmers who is suffering with this verdict. When the farmers are affected every people will suffer from outcome. Karnataka also get power supply from Andhra Pradesh. Unless India does not join all the rivers. No one is going to be happy. This cavery fight is going on over 200 years. 

You need to think before you flame me.


----------



## freebird (Feb 15, 2007)

the better solution is to immediately join the northern himalay originating rivers to southern rivers-that will benefit both north and south;north will see saving floods and south will get water all the year round.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 15, 2007)

gdatuk said:
			
		

> thunderbird this is especially for u. read the below information. And pl remember that you have a great tool called internet. Search for information before you express your emotions.



Internet will not tell you everything. You will get information only when the files is stored on servers. If it is not stored on servers basically you will get any information. 


========================================================

@everyone :- Iam very sorry for making a mistake for calling tamilian or kannadigas demons are what ever i said. I do know they many nice tamilian and kannadiga people out there. The demons i called are people who slaughter other people for their selfish needs.

But also rememeber when they was a terrorist attack in mumbai. What did you  people say to muslims?. You bascially said the same thing has i said to them(tamilian&kannadigas).
__________


			
				freebird said:
			
		

> the better solution is to immediately join the northern himalay originating rivers to southern rivers-that will benefit both north and south;north will see saving floods and south will get water all the year round.



That is good idea. That is what abdul kalam said about joining all rivers. But i do see anything been done.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 15, 2007)

why dont the TN Govt. make BIG Desalination Plants in Tamil Nadu (one is @ Kalpakkam Atomic Power Station, but not for public cause).

Really BIG Expensive Project, favourite word for Politicians (corrupt punk a$$es), may take years to build but its the FUTURE.

TamilNadu (dunno about other States) is really low on ground water (coz of evry1 usin bore-well). but no Scientist gives a ##$% about it, why is our Indian Govt. like this, why dont they EVOVLE atleast a little bit

btw was there a need for Bandh


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 15, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> why dont the TN Govt. make BIG Desalination Plants in Tamil Nadu (one is @ Kalpakkam Atomic Power Station).
> 
> Really BIG Expensive Project, favourite word for Politicians (corrupt punk a$$es), may take years to build but its the FUTURE.
> 
> ...



Our indian government are lazy people that is why. It is not tamil nadu is suffering from water. Almost all the whole globe is suffering from it. What is scientist going to do. They tell some lies and people believe them. 


They was no need for bundh. But IT companies suffered a heavy loss. How long is this things keeps going?.


----------



## freebird (Feb 15, 2007)

^^.de salination is a good idea for Chennai,madhura,tuticorin,vishakhpatnam etc...infact rain is very scarse in tamilnadu...


> *Desalination* refers to any of several processes that remove the excess salt and other minerals from water in order to obtain fresh water suitable for animal consumption or irrigation, and if almost all of the salt is removed, for human consumption, sometimes producing table salt as a by-product. Desalination of ocean water is common in the Middle East (because of water scarcity) and the Caribbean, and is growing fast in the USA, North Africa, Spain, Australia and China. It is used also on ships, submarines and islands


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desalination


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 15, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> ^^.de salination is a good idea for Chennai,madhura,tuticorin,vishakhpatnam etc...infact rain is *very scarse in tamilnadu*...
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desalination



. They are plenty of rain in tamil nadu. Heavy rains that too. It is karnataka who is have scarcity of water.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 15, 2007)

in UAE (for tat 7 star hotel...forgot its name), they're using Desalination Plants in the Hotel itself, the Indian Govt. sucks when it comes to technology.

[saw that on Discovery Channel]

i just Wish someone like Ratan Tata becomes PM of India.


----------



## freebird (Feb 15, 2007)

^^ I doubt that.karnatak gets lotta rain the places i went madikeri,mangalore etc..monsoon rains are gr8 almost like in kerla or Mumbai.but my experiance with TAMIL NADU is HOT sun almost all the day,ppl carrying/selling small plastic covers  of water(below quality  afaik)  for rs5  or more(for the first time i am seeing!)...may be u r correct as i am not a dweller in neither of the two states


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 15, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> in UAE (for tat 7 star hotel...forgot its name), they're using Desalination Plants in the Hotel itself, the Indian Govt. sucks when it comes to technology.
> 
> [saw that on Discovery Channel]
> 
> i just Wish someone like *Ratan Tata becomes PM of India.*



Why not you be a PM of india .


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 15, 2007)

no way.

i'm best at my Field - Cars, Cars & more Cars


but if given a chance in which i dont have to go & beg to persons for vote, i'll surely get the Water problem (with Desalinatin Plants across coast lines) , Roads (cant ignore that)---fixed, & also Houses (clearing Slums & giving them free Flat there it self), promote more Child Care (for under prviledged , orphanages),.......


----------



## freebird (Feb 15, 2007)

will karnatak be satisified if the BMW plant be moved to Bangalore from Chennai?  the permanant soltn @Lakh rpms infinite BHPs


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 15, 2007)

dunno about that
but BMW will surely be in BIG loss

Transport problem - small airport, very low source of Materials....

i like BMW @ Chennai, coz Chennai is Asia's Detroit & i'm a proud Tamilian


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 26, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> the better solution is to immediately join the northern himalay originating rivers to southern rivers-that will benefit both north and south;north will see saving floods and south will get water all the year round.


Anyway it will take years to implement....

By that time even North will get into scarcity....

SO PRIVATISE GOVT...


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 26, 2007)

Chennai has recently started a desalination plant project..!! Will post the link as soon as possible..!!


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 26, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> the better solution is to immediately join the northern himalay originating rivers to southern rivers-that will benefit both north and south;north will see saving floods and south will get water all the year round.



LOL....that is a very dumb idea man. Sadly our own pres abdul kalam said it.But i dont mind becoz he not a naturalist, he is good at missiles and atom bomb's.
Jonning  rivers having different flaura and  fauna will certainly destroy the rivers easily...within 1 yr or so.There is an eg for this , i think an African river but i dont remmber its name


----------



## neelakantankk (Feb 26, 2007)

Rivers are not pipes to be joined so easily.


----------



## freebird (Feb 26, 2007)

@cyberboy_kerala:
then the solution for madras -TN is to get desalination plants only!


----------



## neelakantankk (Feb 26, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> @cyberboy_kerala:
> then the solution for madras -TN is to get desalination plants only!


Desalination plants are quite expensive. and not so effective either.

The water resources need to be managed properly. First we damage the environ then we start a fight coz we don't have enough water *sigh*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2007)

__-_---_-__--____-__--__-_-_____--_____-----____--_---------____

!!!!!!!!whtever we discuss here..wont do anything good!!!!!!!!!


__-_---_-__--____-__--__-_-_____--_____-----____--_---------____


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 27, 2007)

^^Dude have u heard of something called public opinion and its effect ina democracy. What we have here is casting of Public Opinion, its going to affect even if in an indirect manner


----------



## blademast3r (Feb 27, 2007)

accordin to my opinion this is nonsense and is only a political drama to win precious support...believe me i am a bangalorean and hav seen the way these bundhs were organised...the organisers r least bothered about the ppl who wud actually be affected....
and whats wid karnataka vs t.n last time i'd checked both states were a part of a certain country called India!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 28, 2007)

blademast3r said:
			
		

> accordin to my opinion this is nonsense and is only a political drama to win precious support...*believe me i am a bangalorean and hav seen the way these bundhs were organised...the organisers r least bothered about the ppl who wud actually be affected....*
> and whats wid karnataka vs t.n last time i'd checked both states were a part of a certain country called India!!



Damn right. Most of the politican are gangs or murderes or rapist who join the government and destroy the evidence get the money and destroy india.


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 28, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> @cyberboy_kerala:
> then the solution for madras -TN is to get desalination plants only!



Yes, it may be expensive ,but it is the only option for now.
10 yrs from we may see cheap desalination plants.


----------



## ECE0105 (Feb 28, 2007)

Well... Some quite interesting replies here.... Out of the whole headlines and stuff... I wud blame the Kannadigas for the Call for the bandh..

The judgement was given by a Tribunal appointed by the Hon'ble Supreme Court of India. Which is the Highest Authority. So, these guys shud have given the respect it deserved.

And I guess a Tribunal that has taken almost a decade(or more) would have checked all the pros and cons of either parties before coming to a decision.
So, let's have a discussion based on facts rather than flaming people of different states....


----------



## blademast3r (Feb 28, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Damn right. Most of the politican are gangs or murderes or rapist who join the government and destroy the evidence get the money and destroy india.


U said it there dude...thats the dirty black bitter truth and the reason for India not progressin even though it has looooooads of potential.....


----------



## drgodwin (Feb 28, 2007)

Water is a natural resource and instead of fighting for it you should realise how to save and share it. Both states shouldnt waste water.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 28, 2007)

drgodwin said:
			
		

> Water is a natural resource and instead of fighting for it you should realise how to save and share it. Both *states shouldnt waste water.*



What to say. They are dumb people out there who need to be educated and the value of water. People like Tamil Nadu chief minisiter has only $$ in his head.


----------



## minniawochat (Mar 1, 2007)

this is endless war 

 just like the J&K 

 Politician are directing peoples to other points (divide & rule) Eating butter (मलाई)

 thanks


----------

